# 2 new shipment 1 AUSSIE CORALS, & 1 fish ready for sale Saturday Nov., 2 at 10am list



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*2 new shipment 1 AUSSIE CORALS, & 1 fish ready for sale Saturday Nov., 2 at 10am list*

*2 new shipment 1 AUSSIE CORALS, & 1 fish ready for sale Saturday Nov., 2 at 10am

1st Order New Aussie Coral, Lots of show size corals

2nd Order list below

COMMON NAME*

*Angel Japs Swallow (Fem) 
Trigger Clown (M/M/L)
Parrotfish Green
Puffer Dogface 
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S)
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male)
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (M/L) 
Fox Face (M)
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L)
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)
Chromis Blue-Green
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) 
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)
Angel Emperor (Juv) (S)
Tang Convict Surgeon
Eel Brown Moray
Fox Face (M)
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) 
Butterfly Copperband (M/L)
Angel Lamarck (M)
Angel Coral Beauty 
Anthias Bimaculatus
Clown Maroon (M)
Wrasse Redtail Fairy Male
Wrasse Pentail fairy
File Leatherjacket
Trigger Humu Humu 
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled)
Goby Diamond Orange Spot
Damsel Velvet
Blenny Red Scooter (M/L)
Blenny Yellow Tail
Blenny Tail Spot
Goby Yellow Watchman
Dottyback Strawberry
Goby Sun-tail 
Wrasse Cleaner 
Angel Emperor (Juv) (T)
Wrasse Sailfin fairy wrasse
Goby Blue Gudgeon
Goby Griessingeri 
Anemone Red Mat
Shrimp Randal Pistol 
Anemone Long Tentacle 
Shrimp Tiger Pistol
Crab Red Hermit
Feather Duster
White Whelk Snail
Stripe Whelk Snail
Sea Hare Slugs
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) 
Shrimp Fire (Red Blood)
Goatfish Yellow 
Moorish Idol
Rabbitfish Double Bar
Tang Bahianus
Angel Emperor (baby)
Goby Wheeler's Prawn
Goby Orange Spot (Guttata)
Wrasse Thalassoma Lunare
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L)
Damsel 3-Spots (Domino)
Damsel 2-Stripes
Wrasse Cleaner 
Blenny Barred (Tiger)
Angel Six Barred (Juv)
Tang Vlamingi Female
Angel Emperor (Juv) (M/L)
Goby Golden Head sleeper
Puffer Yellow Bellie
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)
Rabbitfish Double Bar*


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you please order some seahorse?


----------

